

Tracking Changes using JavaScript - krishy
http://open.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/01/23/introducing-ice-writing-for-the-web-first/

======
ChrisArchitect
love that someone in news/publishing is pushing crazy journalists to write for
the web ... been doing this on content/copy for years using what? Google Wave

~~~
ChrisArchitect
See also: Etherpad, springs to mind

